
Microsoft's high-risk Windows 8 .NET switch - jemeshsu
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/19/programming_for_windows_8/
======
egiva
I like that the new ecosystem relies more on HTML/Javascript, but there's a
steep learning curve in regards to this new WinRT environment. Also, database
and API connectivity seems like it should be improved.

Because they're building basically a "closed system" and connectivity with
metro-style/ARM desktop-style apps will be really locked down, the article
points out that most developers are BUILD were corporate devs and there's not
much emphasis (yet) or excitement among developers regarding metro-style apps.
I think this was a missed opportunity for MS because the metro-style interface
could be a hotbed of innovation. MS != innovation and besides killing
Silverlight, they're not doing much to promote MS/WinRT as a platform for
small developers like our company. Am I wrong?

